# Spanish NEI Number - Does any one have one?



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi,

We are looking to obtain a Spanish NEI number. 

We Speak little Spanish and have been told the cheapest way is to go to a Police Station in Spain?.

Anyone?

TM


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

http://www.spanishpropertyinsight.com/legal/spanish-nie-numbers/

Why Trev, not sure I would unless it was necessary.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

We have them. having bought an apartment a couple of years ago..

Our estate agent help do ours,, 
She filled the form.
We went to a bank and paid a small fee and got a receipt.
Off to get Pictures took.
Into Police station and handed over passports, receipt for payment and the form.
Collected NIE in a few days..

They seem to ask for it everywhere even when buying furniture. even the plumber had the number !!! I am being tracked but dont care..

Interesting to read the link above about they are now only valid for 3 months. Better look into that,,,


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Thanks.

We are looking to buy a property in Spain.

My Advisor tells me we need one. 

TM


----------



## Cherekee (May 1, 2005)

If you are using an agent or solicitor to buy the property then it should/will be part of their job.

A residential permit is NIF and a property owner but non resident is NIE or it might be the other way around.

Nothings seems to get done without one now.

Alan


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

teemyob said:


> Thanks.
> 
> We are looking to buy a property in Spain.
> 
> ...


Yes.. definalty....
Good luck and watch out for all the "british" companies in Spain who want to charge you double the Spanish ones..
I have very little Spanish buy have managed as yet,...


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Yes you need one 
Simple to do yourself. But take all original docs plus three copies. Also take 3 pictures. 
And don't forget that my villa is still for sale 😉


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

> Thanks.
> 
> We are looking to buy a property in Spain.
> 
> ...


Yes, he/she is right.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

If it's near Javea Trev I would recommend Reme Martinez at R Service. She has handled all my Spanish affairs since 1986 and can be throughly trusted. You will need a Fiscal Representative to fill in the necessary forms for tax, rates, etc, etc and she does it all for me at €150 per annum.

Pm me if you would like more detail.

Mike


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

definitely need an NIE if you own property and its used for doing your (quarterly) non resident tax returns if you rent it out. You can do them on line. Then there will be IBI (local/regional rates) plus wealth and other taxes and utilities.

As you will use a Notary for the property purchase and registration and be using non resident money, and given that Notaries and solicitors (abogados) aren't cheap I suggest that you find a Gestor who speaks English and will do it for you at a reasonable rate.

A gestor is a Spanish fix it man, who queues and deals with bureaucracy and knows the short cuts. I do some of my own work myself and you can wait hours in one queue and get a bit of paper and join the next queue and go to the next location, Gestors breeze through having their own short cut queue. They will do NIE, driving licence, car registration, tax returns, fiscal representative, you name it. Even supervise your bank account and see that utility bills and community charges are paid

NIF is a Spanish Fiscal Number and I think is for residents.

Yes, They like an NIF or ID card or passport number from you, but I find that when they realise you are a tourist, they don't bother.

Ive had an NIE for 10 years, I know what it is, but hardly ever need to use it. All utilities use my old passport number (3 passports ago)


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

No argument with any of the advice you have been given so far...
The one sad thing I have found in the Canaries is that you need to avoid English people doing stuff for you! Since we bought our place four years ago we have been done over to some extent by every Brit, including lawyer, and by none of the Spanish...
Only my experience, of course.

Patrick


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Patrick_Phillips said:


> The one sad thing I have found in the Canaries is that you need to avoid English people doing stuff for you! Since we bought our place four years ago we have been done over to some extent by every Brit, including lawyer, and by none of the Spanish...
> Only my experience, of course.
> 
> Patrick


Hence my quote...
Needed the Electrics sorting in the apartment, 3 British / Spanish registered electricians all started quoting €3000.........!! Some just came and had the figure written down before even looking..
Our porter called a Spanish company... Guess what €1,200 !!!
Ok they did not speak English and me little Spanish but we managed and all got sorted.. ps.. I now know lots of Electrical items in Spanish... :lol:


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Patrick_Phillips said:


> No argument with any of the advice you have been given so far...
> The one sad thing I have found in the Canaries is that you need to avoid English people doing stuff for you! Since we bought our place four years ago we have been done over to some extent by every Brit, including lawyer, and by none of the Spanish...
> Only my experience, of course.
> 
> Patrick


Absolutely agree with you Patrick. I have had similar experiences with British workers in Spain, i now only use Spanish, they are more reliable, trustworthy, know the job better and don't charge the earth.

Mike


----------



## missbusybusy (Jun 11, 2010)

do it yourself at the Spanish consulate in the UK works out at about £8 to £10 a 10 minute wait confirmation and notification to you within a fourtnight
simple


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Thanks for the replies everyone.

Just in from work so I shall press the thanks and the PM's tomorrow !

Yes Mike, looking like 95% Javea. Murcia seems to have 50% Better weather and property 1/2 the Price of Javea. But I don't have the time to spend years searching and holidaying in Murcia.

But I would add Mike, if I am over their and you need any work doing. I owe you and you can trust me.

Last Villa we rented I fixed the Ice maker and serviced the A/C for free. And I was on crutches.

Julies Place



TM


----------



## lucylocket (Jan 13, 2012)

*NIE*

We got a non resident nie as we bought a used car, we stay in MH about 9 months Spain & needed a runabout (storage 10 weeks) 
The nie is valid only 3 months but you need it to legally buy a car.
Took 3 hours in all bit of Spanish paperwork but hey ho keeps people employed &#55357;&#56860;


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

I agree Patrick , mostly, I only trust one brit tradesman here and that's in 7 years , why we have a new neighbour, guess what he has found a builder to do all his little jobs, I know he s no builder but keeps finding jobs to do , when his money runs out so will this cowboy, oh well he ll learn.


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

Just to clarify a couple of points which may help:-

You need to get an NIE (Numero identification de Extranjeros.... a Spanish tax/ Social Security system ID number for non-Spanish nationals) BEFORE you can complete on the buying of any property in Spain.

If you're going to buy in joint names, then both of you will need to obtain their own NIE registration number BEFORE you go to the Notary to complete the property purchase.

Your NIE number does NOT expire. 
Once you have it, it's yours for life.
However, the "NIE Certificate" - the actual A4 sized piece of paper that your Policia Local or town Hall give you with your NIE number on it - will be date-stamped; and many other official/Government offices will only accept that piece of paper as proof of your NIE number if it was issued to you less than 3 months ago. 
That is NOT the law in Spain, but you try arguing the toss about it with the chap behind the counter in some Government office where you've got to show your NIE certificate as part of some application process.
In such a case, you have to go back to your Town Hall clerk etc and they give you another, new, certificate (with the same NIE number!) date-stamped on that later issue date, and usually charge you a couple of euros for the pleasure............


----------



## McGeemobile (Jun 10, 2010)

Not sure if it's still the case but you used to be able to download and print off a NIE form. This could possibly save you time.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

TheNomad said:


> Just to clarify a couple of points which may help:-
> 
> You need to get an NIE (Numero identification de Extranjeros.... a Spanish tax/ Social Security system ID number for non-Spanish nationals) BEFORE you can complete on the buying of any property in Spain.
> 
> ...


Do you know if the same applies for buying a property in Spain as a limited company?.

A question I have not asked the advisors yet.

http://www.velascolawyers.com/en/pr...-a-spanish-property-under-a-company-name.html


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

No. The above NIE number necessity does not apply if it's a Company making a property purchase. NIE numbers are only for individuals, not for corporate bodies.

Instead, a Limited Company needs a Spanish CIF number before it can buy land.....a Spanish taxation registration number for Company....and getting that CIF number is a substantially more complex procedure; and one which has ongoing annual accounting submission and taxation declaration obligations.
It is potentially fraught with complicated other implications.

I considered it briefly as a method for a second property purchase here about 10 years ago, but dropped the idea as soon as I started to learn of the ongoing reporting obligations and capital gains liabilities.



If even considering such a method for a house purchase in Spain, I'd really really strongly suggest getting some upfront specialist legal advice in Spain from a Spanish Abogados (lawyers) who specialise in business law and accounting here.


----------



## lucylocket (Jan 13, 2012)

*Re: NIE*



lucylocket said:


> We got a non resident nie as we bought a used car, we stay in MH about 9 months Spain & needed a runabout (storage 10 weeks)
> The nie is valid only 3 months but you need it to legally buy a car.
> Took 3 hours in all bit of Spanish paperwork but hey ho keeps people employed ��


Update: As we are here longer than 6 months hubby had to go on the Padron as the Policia Traffico would not release the car documents to him, we are still awaiting the owners document to date :?


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

An NIE doesn't only last for 3 months, it lasts for life. The number is yours forever once issued. It is simply that some official bodies want you to show them a certificate with the NIE details on it which is less than say 3 or 6 months old.
There is nothing at all in Spanish law which says that a certificate showing your NIE number ever expires once issued.....but try telling that to a minor town hall etc official. ...


----------

